# indian almond leaves kapata leaves



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

So I left my leafs out on the porch with aquarium water to grow bio film. Problem was I forgot about them and 2 months later I found them in their original closed container, water stained with tanins. When I open the air tight lid I was hit by a wall of rotten eggs. Sulfer smell. Well actually I'm exaggerating, it wasn't that bad 3/10 on the stink scale. I'm wondering now if I can still use these leaves after a good rinse or should I toss out the entire batch?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You could likely use them after a good rinse. The odor of H2S indicates the presence of anaerobic bacteria, that should die in the presence of oxygen.

Alternatively, you could probably throw them out, if you wanted to be on the safe side.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Next time you should leave the lid open a bit for air exchange.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You could likely use them after a good rinse. The odor of H2S indicates the presence of anaerobic bacteria, that should die in the presence of oxygen.
> 
> Alternatively, you could probably throw them out, if you wanted to be on the safe side.


Which side would you be on anthony?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hard to say. If they are 100% anaerobic bacteria, they will die in the presence of oxygen, but there are some facultative anaerobes that would still be able to survive even in the presence of oxygen.

To be 100% safe, I would throw them out.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

The stink is the leaves rotting, just toss them in some hot water and rinse em off. Shrimp are scavengers, bottom of the food chain and will eat anything especially rotting leaves. I toss my indian almond leaves into a 5 gallon pail with warm water and leave it in the sun for a few days till I get green water. Rinse them off just slightly and toss them into the tanks as is. They go crazy for this stuff.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay...but if they get diarrhea I'm coming after you Rory.


----------

